# Lawyers



## bloakey (Jan 31, 2010)

Hi,

I have just received this and it might be of use to some of you (I will be in Abu Dhabi then), if anyone wants to go then message me and I will forward the correct email to send 'booking' to.

I have no connection to this and will not receive any pecuniary, sexual or any other favour, nor goods, chattels or sweeties for posting it. Hopefully it does not contravene posting guidelines as it is not really advertising. It is also the only occasion in the past few years where I have posted up an email for all to see and will probably be the last.




VISIT BY ENGLISH LAWYERS

The British Consulate has put me in touch with a British Law firm who operate from Lisbon. They are coming up to give a talk and take questions about any aspect of life here in Portugal, including Wills, cars, residency, etc. etc. 

The meeting will be at O Cortiço Restaurante, Tornada Road, Caldas, on Wednesday February 17th 3.00pm

All are Welcome to attend, so tell any friends who might be interested. There will be a small charge of 2.00 Euro per person, which will include a drink and a biscuit.

Put your name down (plus guests) by emailing me, [email protected] with LAW MEETING as the subject.

This isn't a "club" meeting. Its coffee neutral! Its for British men and women in the area, just to give us a bit more knowledge and understanding and I think it could be very useful.

Could you pass this on to other Brits please?


----------

